# Coasters?



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Tommy,

I'm looking for a set of coasters to fit the 28mm (I think) butt of my converted OMCP. I'm not looking for high-end necessarily, and used would be perfectly fine with me. Just want something to hold the reel on the rod better than zip ties.

What do you have available?

Evan

ETA: I also might be looking for a set to go on an AFAW Match in the near future...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I use the one size fits all breakaway style coasters on my tourney rods. I can get them for you. I'm out of the AFAW coasters but do have access to some nice stainless coasters that will work just as well.

Tommy


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

PM sent. Thanks.

Evan


----------

